# Mercury smps in Zebronics cabinet



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Digitians,

I have zebronics Geforce1 and SMPS is giving lot of trouble. Can I connect Mercury 450W SMPS to this cabinet.

Regards,
Bond. Desi Bond


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ 

Are both ur Geforce 1 and SMPS giving problems or jus ur SMPS.. ??? Please be clear in ur english statements buddy.. 

btw, well afaik, u can use any brand of SMPS but only make sure that its abit above the recommended wattage required for ur system,

for example: If the recomended wattage for ur system is 300 W then getting a 350 or a 400 W SMPS wont do any harm..instead 

if at all in future u wanna add sumthing to ur rig (system) ur sys will be very capable of accepting it due to that extra wattage of SMPS... 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2007)

Just the SMPS is having problem. HDD/CD drive suddenly loses power and I have to connect extra fan's power cable for HDD.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ 
Well it might jus be a question of ur system not getting enough adequate power for ur HDD and optical drives, so i will advise u that u either get a SMPS from one of ur friends (of a higher wattage) and check if ur system is running fine then u can decide on buying a new SMPS (of a different brand) for ur system as tat way u will not risk of returning the SMPS if it doesn't work in ur system.. 

Btw, wats ur system configuration ?? 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> ^^
> Well it might jus be a question of ur system not getting enough adequate power for ur HDD and optical drives, so i will advise u that u either get a SMPS from one of ur friends (of a higher wattage) and check if ur system is running fine then u can decide on buying a new SMPS (of a different brand) for ur system as tat way u will not risk of returning the SMPS if it doesn't work in ur system..
> 
> Btw, wats ur system configuration ??
> ...


Yes. I thought the same way but..

config:

1) Athlon 64 bit processor 3000+ (socket 929)
2) gigabye mobo with 6100 chipset
3) 2x512MB DDR 400
4) Creative Live! 24-bit soundcard
5) Pinnacle PCTV 110i tv tuner
6) Seagate 160gig sata2 HDD
7) Sony DVD Writer 16x
8) Microsoft k/b and mouse
9) 500VA UPS

SMPS power is 400watt. Based on the give config, i don't think 400W will be fully utilized. Moreover, windows goes down suddenly and when I restart i do not see HDD. When I change the power connector between HDD and DVD drive, everything works fine. This happens, even when I remove soundcard and DVD drive. Sometimes, it happens with DVD-drive and HDD works fine.

Do you think I should get a 450W or 500W SMPS?

Thanks ashu888 for your suggestions. I took the entire cabinet to the dealer. They checked the PSU and confirmed that the problem is with PSU's power cables (broken connectors). Got new 400W SMPS for 450 bucks.

btw, did a stress test on the machine for 8 hours in the night and system didn't hang at all and no reboots.


----------

